# Can We make this a STICKY ?????



## la9 (Oct 6, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/115271-grow-females.html#post1398527

Thanks


----------



## pterzw (Oct 7, 2008)

This is very good.(and true)


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 7, 2008)

Isn't this covered in the grow faq?


----------



## South Texas (Oct 7, 2008)

What IS a fact is that the RIU Feq Q & A's is often misleading & very shy of the overall outcome/picture. 



GrowTech said:


> Isn't this covered in the grow faq?


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 7, 2008)

What did you find to be misleading or very shy of the overall outcome? Perhaps it's just the way you're perceiving it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2008)

it's hacked. with credits, but hacked.


----------



## South Texas (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for the polite question. I was attacked by Spider Mites. Solution was not given by FAQ section. This "It worked for me' BS applies in some cases, but the latest info is not considered nor posted. Cloning? Re veg? Harvest, Trimming, Curing, why stress, why use Epsom salt, Green sand, cornmeal, etc. I don't see it. What IS best to kill Spider Mites... Is it Neem Oil, tobacco Tea, Safer's Soap, etc. I would like all RIU Good Folks to KNOW why the problem started & how to deal with it. I say liquid Seaweed. But until somebody adds certain facts to the FAQ section, the same ole' questions arise again & forever. Cloning? Straight Perlite? Using Birth Control Pills to soak seeds in? Either it works every time, or it does not. I would like to see a clarification of such. 




GrowTech said:


> What did you find to be misleading or very shy of the overall outcome? Perhaps it's just the way you're perceiving it?


----------



## Arrid (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wait and see the new GrowFAQ. it's gonna be scweeet.
plus everyone will be able to contribute to it, so it'll be brilliant...


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 7, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Thank you for the polite question. I was attacked by Spider Mites. Solution was not given by FAQ section. This "It worked for me' BS applies in some cases, but the latest info is not considered nor posted. Cloning? Re veg? Harvest, Trimming, Curing, why stress, why use Epsom salt, Green sand, cornmeal, etc. I don't see it. What IS best to kill Spider Mites... Is it Neem Oil, tobacco Tea, Safer's Soap, etc. I would like all RIU Good Folks to KNOW why the problem started & how to deal with it. I say liquid Seaweed. But until somebody adds certain facts to the FAQ section, the same ole' questions arise again & forever. Cloning? Straight Perlite? Using Birth Control Pills to soak seeds in? Either it works every time, or it does not. I would like to see a clarification of such.


See there is no 100% definitive answer for any specific question. Conditions may or may not cause one solution to be more or less affective than the other. I've seen a variety of pests which traditionally are not a problem survive through 10+ treatments of neem oil, and other killers. Cloning... all preference, Birth control for seeds? Heh, if it works!

Unfortunately due to the fact that we are working with a living creature we have to cope with the fact that there is no way to creat a solution that works every time, with 100% success guaranteed. The new grow faq will be a major improvement though, I can promise you that.


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 7, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Just wait and see the new GrowFAQ. it's gonna be scweeet.
> plus everyone will be able to contribute to it, so it'll be brilliant...


 I have been hearing that for months now!


----------



## Arrid (Oct 7, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> I have been hearing that for months now!


I think it's coming into effect when the new layout is put on RIU. 

The new Rollipedia is done, apart from the DIY section which i am currently working on..


----------



## potroast (Oct 9, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Thank you for the polite question. I was attacked by Spider Mites. Solution was not given by FAQ section. This "It worked for me' BS applies in some cases, but the latest info is not considered nor posted. Cloning? Re veg? Harvest, Trimming, Curing, why stress, why use Epsom salt, Green sand, cornmeal, etc. I don't see it. What IS best to kill Spider Mites... Is it Neem Oil, tobacco Tea, Safer's Soap, etc. I would like all RIU Good Folks to KNOW why the problem started & how to deal with it. I say liquid Seaweed. But until somebody adds certain facts to the FAQ section, the same ole' questions arise again & forever. Cloning? Straight Perlite? Using Birth Control Pills to soak seeds in? Either it works every time, or it does not. I would like to see a clarification of such.


Have you used the Search feature and looked for these keywords in the forums? Most of them are discussed and the posts are archived, you just have to spend some time reading them. I'm sorry we don't have it all neat and tidy for you just yet, we're trying to make it just like you want it.

HTH


----------

